# Diablo 3 Fehler 37 nervt die User - Battle.net macht Probleme



## TheKhoaNguyen (30. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Fehler 37 nervt die User - Battle.net macht Probleme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Fehler 37 nervt die User - Battle.net macht Probleme


----------



## Lordex (30. Mai 2012)

Man sollte meinen das so ein riesen Konzern es zumindest 2 Wochen nach release hinbekommt genügend und funktionierende Server bereit zu stellen.... aber man sollte ja auch meinen das es nur Frieden auf der Erde gibt-.- Peinliche Nr.


----------



## DarkmanGER (30. Mai 2012)

Ist schon echt arm, was bei dem Spiel abgeht! Hatte noch nie mit einem Game so viele Probleme, wie mit Diablo 3!


----------



## Emke (30. Mai 2012)

HaHa! 

Kein Bedarf weiterer Ausdrücke


----------



## DeadBody666 (30. Mai 2012)

Mittlerweile gibt´s den Fehler 73 auch noch!


----------



## karsten2409 (30. Mai 2012)

Tjaja , die sollten die 400 € Jobber von den Arbeitsämtern feuern


----------



## Mothman (30. Mai 2012)

Also ist schon langsam ein bisschen zu viel Downtime, auch für mich. Bin ja ziemlich tolerant bei sowas (kann ja alles mal passieren), aber so viel Server-Probleme bei einem so "großen" Produkt ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Kronos5555 (30. Mai 2012)

...wenn das Spiel läuft, dann läufts e super und fehlerfrei....wenns denn läuft...
...
...
...achja, ich habs als Prämie von PCGames erhalten... Da es nicht läuft, muss ich wohl über ein Storno des Abos nachdenken....


----------



## MBcool (30. Mai 2012)

Ja bei mir läuft auch nichts. Vielleicht ist das auch nur eine allergische Reaktion des Offline Spiels gegen den Online Zwang!


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal war dafür nicht die Beta gedacht???
Blizzard hätte damit eig. rechnen müssen, so wie das Game gehypt wurde. Naja fail großes FAIL von Blizzard.
Ein Glück hab ich (noch) kein D3 und bis jetzt is es eine überlegung wert ob ich mir das Game zulege. Nicht nur darum auch die gehackten Acc. machen mir sorge. Ich hab noch kein Authenticator aber das was ich höre das auch einige MIT diesem Authenticator gehackt wurden und somit ihr Acc. zurückgesetzt werrde musste.


----------



## DeadBody666 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin einer von denen die trotz des Authenticator nen gehackten Account haben! Acc. ist wohl wieder hergestellt, aber nachschauen ist im Moment ne ganz doofe Idee! Downtime; Fehler 37, Fehler 73 und so!!


----------



## Emke (30. Mai 2012)

Hey Zocker! Was hat 2 Zahlen und sch**** auf eure Gelaber? Error 37, habe die Ehre.


----------



## totman (30. Mai 2012)

Zum Glück wartet für solche Fälle mein Zauberer auf dem Amerikanischen Server


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

Kronos5555 schrieb:


> ...wenn das Spiel läuft, dann läufts e super und fehlerfrei....wenns denn läuft...
> 
> ....


 nö, bei mir isses umgekehrt: ich komme seit Tag 1 nach Release immer problemlos rein, aber dann fliege ich in 60-70% meiner Partien nach 2 bis 30 Minuten wieder aus mit Fehler 3007...   seit 4-5 Tagen in jeder Partie, ich musste mich zB 3 mal neu einloggen und von vorne beginnen, um die Mission mit den Katapulten auf der Bastion zu erfüllen, weil ich nach dem Rauschmiss natürlich immer wieder am letzten Speicherpunkt anfangen musste...


----------



## Lordex (30. Mai 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hab noch kein Authenticator aber das was ich höre das auch einige MIT diesem Authenticator gehackt wurden und somit ihr Acc. zurückgesetzt werrde musste.


 
Sag das nicht zu laut sonst kommen wieder die Blizzard Fanboys die meinen das die ja alle (weil Blizzard das sagt) den Authenticator zwar hatten aber nicht genutzt haben.... ja macht Sinn ich hole mir einen Authenticator damit ich ihn NICHT nutze....


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2012)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich bin einer von denen die trotz des Authenticator nen gehackten Account haben! Acc. ist wohl wieder hergestellt, aber nachschauen ist im Moment ne ganz doofe Idee! Downtime; Fehler 37, Fehler 73 und so!!


 
Is ja toll,
mein Beileid 
aber Du kannst jetzt bloß noch einmal deinen Acc. zurücksetzen lassen. Und wenn der "Hacker" einmal durchkommt wird es auch ein zweitesmal bzw. drittesmal geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2012)

Demnächst wird Diablo 3 sicher nur noch an der Wursttheke verkauft. Da gibt es Gehacktes gleich dazu


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Demnächst wird Diablo 3 sicher nur noch an der Wursttheke verkauft. Da gibt es Gehacktes gleich dazu


 Jop aber da müsste es ja bald jedes Spiel an der Wursttheke geben. Wird ja heute alles (fast alles) nur noch über son SCH*** Client angeboten. Was mich ANKOTZT


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2012)

Mein Tipp für Fehler 37: Password in die Zwischenablage kopieren und mit Strg+V einfügen. So bin ich nach ca. zwei Minuten auf den Server gekommen! 



Übrigens ist mein Account nicht gehackt worden, aber ich glaub auch niemals Links wie "shaved pussy.jpg.exe" an.


----------



## oemmi (30. Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber so langsam hab ich die Schnauze dermaßen gestrichen voll von dem Mist! Ich fick auf das Auktionshaus und kann jetzt nach der Arbeit wieder kein Diablo III spielen weil irgend ein Dreck an den verfickten Servern nicht passt...mit AH oder was auch immer...mir reicht es langsam mit dieser SCHEISSE!!!!!!! Sorry, musste raus............


----------



## BonoVox (30. Mai 2012)

TOLLES Spiel 
Man kann es zwar nicht spielen aber wenigstens ist die CE - Schachtel nett anzusehen ^^


----------



## Raptor (30. Mai 2012)

*Verspielt Blizzard sein Ansehen?*

Also das hört sich ja extrem übel an. Blizzard sollte aufpassen hier nicht ihr ansehen zu verspielen. Das Ansehen ist ja eh nach dem Zusammenschluss mit Activision bei vielen gesunken. So ein Fiasko wie mit Diablo kann aber wesentlich mehr zu sowas mittragen. Entweder gibt Blizzard nicht genug Geld für die Server aus oder man hat eine nicht fertige Version rausgebracht. Alles in allem sollte man sich überlegen ob man nicht einen Patch rausbringt der es den Spielern erlaubt Offline zu spielen, so dass wenn Spieler nur Solo spielen wollen dies auch können. Ein Festhalten an der Immer-Online-Politik verringert nur das Vertrauen in Blizzard sollte es weiter zu solchen Fehlern kommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2012)

Raptor schrieb:


> Alles in allem sollte man sich überlegen ob man nicht einen Patch rausbringt der es den Spielern erlaubt Offline zu spielen, so dass wenn Spieler nur Solo spielen wollen dies auch können.


 man könnte es ja so einrichten, dass diese Charaktere dann im MP nicht verwendbar sind. Hat ja in D2 auch geklappt.


----------



## Elbart (30. Mai 2012)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt´s den Fehler 73 auch noch!


Kommt der, wenn man das Spiel verlassen will aber nicht kann?


----------



## dri71 (30. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für Fehler 37: Password in die Zwischenablage kopieren und mit Strg+V einfügen. So bin ich nach ca. zwei Minuten auf den Server gekommen!


 
Hi!

Nein, das geht auch nicht. Wenn ich mal soweit komme den Code vom Authenticator einzugeben, kommt Fehler 73...

Gruss


----------



## oemmi (30. Mai 2012)

Frechheit....


----------



## SirFEX (30. Mai 2012)

Meine Meinung: Im Moment ist für mich Blizzard selbst das oberste Übel ! ... Und in mir wächst der Wunsch mit Blizzard das zu tun, was ich dank derer Unfähigkeit mit Diablo nicht machen kann !


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (30. Mai 2012)

An alle die viel Geld für ein Computerspiel ausgegeben haben und es jetzt nicht vernünftig spielen können, weil es einen Online-Zwang gibt:
Sag`s mit Nelson Muntz: HAHA

Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe immer dagegen gewettert, dass es diesen Schwachsinn des always-on gibt und ich fühle eine gewisse Genugtuung, Recht gehabt zu haben. Blizzard bekommt erst dann mein sauer erarbeitetes Geld, wenn die Typen eine Offline-Lösung anbieten. Und bis dahin heißt es weiterhin leichten Herzens: Verzichten und Geduld haben.


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2012)

DoctorDeathMV schrieb:


> Und bis dahin heißt es weiterhin leichten Herzens: Verzichten und Geduld haben.


Wohl eher: Verzichten und genießen wie Blizzard aufm Sack bekommt


----------



## Wamboland (30. Mai 2012)

SirFEX schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Im Moment ist für mich Blizzard selbst das oberste Übel ! ... Und in mir wächst der Wunsch mit Blizzard das zu tun, was ich dank derer Unfähigkeit mit Diablo nicht machen kann !


 
Mal davon ab das "Oberstes Übel" schon selten dämlich klingt im Vergleich zu Primeevil ^^ - Absolute Böse wäre evtl. besser gewesen 

Ah jo, schon bissel doof wenn das passiert, aber ich sag mal, von den über 80 Stunden hatte ich gerade mal 1x für 3std. downtime und 2x Fehler 37 (inkl. heute). Zocke ich halt RIFT


----------



## Cityboy (30. Mai 2012)

Sehr ärgerlich, das geht den ganzen Tag schon so ....  grrrr.


----------



## Vordack (30. Mai 2012)

totman schrieb:


> Zum Glück wartet für solche Fälle mein Zauberer auf dem Amerikanischen Server



Der war gestern auch off 

Dier ersten 48 Stunden waren für mich nicht spielbar, danach hatte ich null Probs. Heute kann ichs nicht testen da mein Inet zu lahm ist. Wird morgen behoben. Aber die Server liefen jetzt ja 2 Wochen stabil. Mal schauen. Ein Dauerzustand wird das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. Mai 2012)

ingame siehts noch schlimmer aus
friendlist ist gelöscht bei einigen, whisper geht nicht mehr, man kann niemanden einladen, nachjoinen geht auch nicht, spiel erstellen nicht möglich, auktions haus laggt total usw dafür gibs jetzt nen allgemein channel in dem zwar 100 leute sind aber kein schwein was schreibt
der patch hat sich voll gelohnt... nicht.
und btw kein plan warum keiner mehr reinkommt es sind grad mal 7000 leute im battle net


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ein Dauerzustand wird das mit Sicherheit nicht.


 Wenn das aber nach jeden Update/Patch so ist, na dann gute nacht!


----------



## mete9534 (30. Mai 2012)

also mich regt ja dieses error 37 geweine mehr auf als error 37 selber....
ich meine jeder hier wird genug andere spiele zum spielen haben und was habt ihr erwartet ...
es ist nunmal ein (sehr sehr) viel gespieltes online Rollenspiel und man hat gesehen, dass es flüssig lief als es im normalen betrieb war ... na klar schafft es kein server nach einer serverdowntime wieder alle draufzulassen.
ist bei den meisten onlinespielen nach einer downtime so (z.B LoL)


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher: Wäre sowas in den 90er Jahren passiert, dann hätte die PC Games schon lange eine Kaufwarnung rausgegeben. Aber anscheinend hat man heute nicht mehr den Mumm dafür. Ich möchte niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber wenn man die ganzen Probleme überall sieht und so ein Spiel dann überall 90+ Wertungen bekommt und behält, dann frage ich mich schon: Wäre das auch so gewesen, wenn das Spiel anstatt Diablo 3 von Blizzard ein ArmA oder ein Mount & Blade gewesen wäre? Da hätte man bei solchen Problemen dann sicher drastisch abgewertet und eine 50er Wertung gegeben.

Daher wünsche ich mir: Man sollte dem Spiel 20-30 Wertungspunkte abziehen, bis die Serverprobleme vollständig behoben sind, dann kann man die Wertungspunkte ja wieder zurückgeben. 
Und nein: Ich hab keinen Hass auf das Spiel oder ähnliches. Ich möchte einfach nur, dass man solche Spiele genauso kritisch behandelt, wie man es immer bei den "Kleinen" tut. Und momentan hat das nie und nimmer 90+ Wertungen verdient.


----------



## Mothman (30. Mai 2012)

Erst werd ich Diablo3 deinstallieren, dann ruf ich zur Sammelklage auf, schreibe in jedes Forum wie scheiße Blizzard ist und eine Petition mach ich auch noch ... so ... da wird Blizzard mal sehen, wer am längeren Hebel sitzt.



Ne, aber ich strafe das Spiel jetzt mindestens ein paar Stunden mit Nichtbeachtung.


----------



## SirFEX (30. Mai 2012)

BonoVox schrieb:


> TOLLES Spiel
> Man kann es zwar nicht spielen aber wenigstens ist die CE - Schachtel nett anzusehen ^^



Ja du hast wenigstens ne Schachtel über die du dich freuen kannst ... ich hab nur nen Code gekauft ...


----------



## Vordack (30. Mai 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wenn das aber nach jeden Update/Patch so ist, na dann gute nacht!



Erster Patch. Probleme. Fehlerquote 100%. Aussagekraft Null.

Viele Spiele hatte schon nach Patches Probleme die behoben wurden. Also bitte keinen Bären aus ner Mücke machen oder wie das heisst


----------



## Mothman (30. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wäre das auch so gewesen, wenn das Spiel anstatt Diablo 3 von Blizzard ein ArmA oder ein* Mount & Blade* gewesen wäre? Da hätte man bei solchen Problemen dann sicher drastisch abgewertet und eine 50er Wertung gegeben.


Das Witzige ist, dass es eben jenes Mount&Blade ist, was ich spiele, weil D3 nicht geht. 
Sogar online (Napoleonic Wars).


----------



## Vordack (30. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ne, aber ich strafe das Spiel jetzt mindestens ein paar Stunden mit Nichtbeachtung.



Gracias, made my day


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Mai 2012)

Blizzard sorgt sich doch nur um unser Wohl. Nach dem es mehrere Tage fehlerfrei lief, wollen sie jetzt das wir uns mal wieder mit Freunden treffen und uns um Frau und Familie kümmern ....


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (30. Mai 2012)

Mittlerweile sind die Server EU! wieder komplett down, bzw. "vom Netz genommen". US und Asien funktionieren erneut einwandfrei.
Das Technikforum von Diablo III verkommt einmal mehr zum "Shitzard" oder "Blizshit" oder wie auch immer...

Ich wäre dafür, sollte Blizzard die EU-Server innerhalb der Zeitspanne zur nächsten Ausgabe der PCG nicht stabilisiert haben, hier doch mal über eine deutliche Abwertung in der Redaktion nachzudenken.

Nicht dauerhaft, das Spiel ist zweifellos sehr gut, aber als deutlicher Warnschuss vor den Bug. Am Besten dann auf der Titelseite mit der Abwertung werben.

Eine Abwertung durch namhafte Magazine dürfte einfach beim Hersteller mehr bewirken, als der Shitzard in den Foren...


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2012)

wobei die Postings in den Foren an Unreife kaum zu überbieten sind. Viele picklige, frustrierte Kinder. Ich finds zwar auch Mist, aber ich blubber da nicht so einen kindischen Bullshit rein. Der ändert wohl kaum was.
Ich spiele D2 nebenher im Singleplayer^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. Mai 2012)

jetzt sind die hälfte der hardcore gamer verreckt


----------



## SirFEX (30. Mai 2012)

mete9534 schrieb:


> also mich regt ja dieses error 37 geweine mehr auf als error 37 selber....
> ich meine jeder hier wird genug andere spiele zum spielen haben und was habt ihr erwartet ...


 
Ich NICHT ... auf meinem Rechner findest du maximal noch Solitär ... und da wäre ich mir noch nicht mal sicher ... und erwartet habe ich eigentlich nur ein Spiel welches seiner sinnmäßigen Existenzberechtigung nachkommt ... sprich, welches sich spielen lässt  ... ok ... ich weiß .. unverschämt von mir sowas zu erwartet ... aber du ... ich bin einer von der alten garde ... wenn ich mir ein Handy kaufe erwarte ich auch, dass ich damit bei Bedarf telefonieren kann  ... (was ja heutzutage im Smartphonezeitalter auch nicht mehr immer uneingeschränkt gegeben ist  ) ... jaja ... früher ... da war alles besser


----------



## b34v13s (30. Mai 2012)

Allso ich bekomm entweder den Fehler 37 oder wenn er sich halb eingeloggt hat Fehler 74 Battle Net Dienst nicht verfügbar....


----------



## TheChicky (30. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, sollte Blizzard die EU-Server innerhalb der Zeitspanne zur nächsten Ausgabe der PCG nicht stabilisiert haben, hier doch mal über eine deutliche Abwertung in der Redaktion nachzudenken.
> 
> Nicht dauerhaft, das Spiel ist zweifellos sehr gut, aber als deutlicher Warnschuss vor den Bug. Am Besten dann auf der Titelseite mit der Abwertung werben.
> 
> Eine Abwertung durch namhafte Magazine dürfte einfach beim Hersteller mehr bewirken, als der Shitzard in den Foren...



Du implizierst in deiner Forderung, dass Blizzard nicht an dem Problem arbeitet, bzw. es sie nicht interessiert. Davon kannst du aber wohl kaum ausgehn, schon gar nicht, wenn man davon Imageschäden davontragen würde. Der Ansturm an Leuten in Europa ist einfach schlicht zu groß! Weit über dem eines jeden anderen Spieles. Und neue Server bestellt und installiert man nicht innerhalb ein paar Tagen.

Insofern ist deine Forderung nach Abwertung in etwa so sinnvoll, wie einem neuen, sehr begehrten Auto schlechte Noten zu geben, weil es auf Grund des enormen Ansturms zu Lieferverzögerungen und Engpässen kommt. Sowas passiert einfach und ändert nichts an der Qualität eines Spieles/Autos. Es ist schlicht kindisch, sowas zu fordern.


----------



## b34v13s (30. Mai 2012)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Allso ich bekomm entweder den Fehler 37 oder wenn er sich halb eingeloggt hat Fehler 74 Battle Net Dienst nicht verfügbar....



Jetzt hab ich Fehler 75....


----------



## LostHero (30. Mai 2012)

Probleme is gut, schon wieder komplett down triffts wohl eher.
Einfach nur noch lächerlich!


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (30. Mai 2012)

Frechheit das ganze ... 2 stunden lang bekomm ich Fehler 37 zu lesen und dann darf ich "5 Minuten" spielen bis die nächste Fehlermeldung auftaucht und mir sagt das Verbindungsprobleme mit Battlenet aufgetreten sind ... komisch die Ammies/Chinesen/Koreaner haben im moment anscheinend keine probleme ...


----------



## LostHero (30. Mai 2012)

Bin bis jetzt zwar nie von Error 37 betroffen gewesen, dafür erhalte ich bei "spiel fortführen" x mal hitnernander ein "Spiel konnte nicht gestartet werden: 1" 
statt ner 1 steht manchmal auch ne 300006 da und mal ne 720.

dazu kommt, dass obwohl meine contacts online sind und z.b. im allgemeinen schreiben (und ich das lesen kann), jeder whisper von mir mit einer "spieler offline" meldung zurückkommt und bei meinen kollegen nie erscheint.

entsprechendes passiert, wenn ich deren gruppe joinen will.

das ganze läuft mehr und mehr aus dem ruder und ich bin echt kurz davor zukünftige tital die "always online" sind auch von blizzard zu ignorieren, da nich mal blizzard, die eigentlich DAS unternehmen in der branche sind mit DER "online erfahrung" es geschissen kriegen eine 99%ige erreichbarkeit zu gewährleisten.

und das mehr als 2 wochen nach release.

PS: zu frustriert für Groß- Kleinschreibung.


----------



## billy336 (30. Mai 2012)

naja bin zwar auch nicht glücklich führe deswegen aber keinen affentanz auf wie die meisten hier. es wird ja dran gearbeitet, die sitzen ja nicht auf ihren faulen ärschen und denken sich: haha pech gehabt europäer, mal gucken ob wir da was machen.

es wird sicher bald wieder gehen. in der zwischenzeit zocke ich mass effect 3 mp. ist ja heut auch n neuer dlc released.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2012)

Inzwischen muss sogar ich sagen:

Das ist doch wirklich Mist!
In der ersten Woche, ok.
Aber jetzt MUSS das Spiel laufen.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich oft spiele. Aber grad dann ists um so ärgerlicher, wenn für einen SP-Modus der Server unten ist.

Wenn diese Probleme nicht schnellstens behoben werden, trägt Blizz einen grossen Imageschaden davon.
Astargon und Anstoss 4 würde ich hier nicht ganz zum Vergleich herziehen.


----------



## Keenin (30. Mai 2012)

Geht gerade gar nischt hier.... :/


----------



## LostHero (30. Mai 2012)

Es soll aber Leute geben, die sich extra Urlaub genommen haben für Diablo 3  (ich gehöre zwar nicht dazu, habe aber ebenfalls Krankheitsbedingt diese Woche frei, während ich die nächste woche wieder ganztags eingebunden bin und somit 0 zeit zum zocken habe).

Daher ist der Frust schon verständlich und wenn du mich fragst auch mehr als berechtigt mit Blick auf die "always-online-zwang" Geschichte. Ich erinner da nur mal an die Zeiten des Ubisoft-Launchers der mehr offline als online war und ein Spielen somit unmöglich. Das hat ähnlich großes Wellen geschlagen, die mittlerweile zu (für uns positiven) Änderungen geführt haben.

Nur fürchte ich, dass Blizzard das gekonnt ignorieren wird. Und anders als bei f2p Titeln oder MMOs (oder Browsergames) wird es hier wohl auch niemals irgend eine Form der Kompensation geben und wenn es 5k Gold wären.


----------



## Chronik (30. Mai 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> Es wird ja dran gearbeitet, die sitzen ja nicht auf ihren faulen ärschen und denken sich: haha pech gehabt europäer, mal gucken ob wir da was machen.


Das glaubst aber nur Du, oder? Die haben im D3 Forum (auf Battlenet) schon lange kein Statement mehr gelesen.
Ich glaub ja die schaukel sich Ihre Eier und sagen sich tja wir haben unser geld bekommen xP.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (30. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Inzwischen muss sogar ich sagen:
> 
> Das ist doch wirklich Mist!
> In der ersten Woche, ok.
> ...


 
Dafür ist es glaube ich schon zu spät ... 
Der schaden ist schon jetzt "Irreversibel" !!!


----------



## smarttags (30. Mai 2012)

Bald taucht die Frage auf: Spielst du schon Torchlight 2 oder wartest du noch auf die Blizzard Server ?

Blizzard, tut euch einen Gefallen, patcht den Onlinezwang für die Singlespieler weg. Diese Lösung ist sicherlich schon vorgesehen - und nachdem selbst der Einfältigste Angestellte langsam einsehen sollte, dass ein unausgereifter Quatsch nicht funktioniert, muss man den (noch) guten Namen der eigenen Firma nicht weiter ruinieren.

Bei D4 werden dann wohl nicht so schnell die Millionen Lizenzen über den Ladentisch gehen - erst muss dann ein Heer an Betatestern die Server prüfen. 

Die Konkurrenz von Blizzard könnte sich sicherlich keine bessere Werbung einfallen lassen. Blizzard wirbt damit indirekt kostenfrei für Torchlight 2 - wer hätte das nach dem ganzen D3 Hype gedacht !


----------



## Rahjel (30. Mai 2012)

Fehler 37? Oldschool. Ich hab mich auf 73 hochgeschlafen.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (30. Mai 2012)

Scheint so als ginge es wieder .. naja jetzt kann ich noch "ganze" 15 minuten zocken und dann ins Bett.. auf ein neues .. pfff


----------



## archwizard80 (30. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Blizzard sorgt sich doch nur um unser Wohl. Nach dem es mehrere Tage fehlerfrei lief, wollen sie jetzt das wir uns mal wieder mit Freunden treffen und uns um Frau und Familie kümmern ....


 
Allerdings, wie fürsorglich. Danke Blizzard.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Du implizierst in deiner Forderung, dass Blizzard nicht an dem Problem arbeitet, bzw. es sie nicht interessiert. Davon kannst du aber wohl kaum ausgehn, schon gar nicht, wenn man davon Imageschäden davontragen würde. Der Ansturm an Leuten in Europa ist einfach schlicht zu groß! Weit über dem eines jeden anderen Spieles. Und neue Server bestellt und installiert man nicht innerhalb ein paar Tagen.
> 
> Insofern ist deine Forderung nach Abwertung in etwa so sinnvoll, wie einem neuen, sehr begehrten Auto schlechte Noten zu geben, weil es auf Grund des enormen Ansturms zu Lieferverzögerungen und Engpässen kommt. Sowas passiert einfach und ändert nichts an der Qualität eines Spieles/Autos. Es ist schlicht kindisch, sowas zu fordern.


 
An sich hast du Recht.

Allerdings bin selbst ich der Meinung, dass sich Blizzard langsam mal ran halten und was geschehen lassen sollte. Der Release ist nun schon zwei Wochen her und es gibt immernoch Probleme. Ich habe mich all dem eher neutral gegenüber verhalten, aber mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr tragbar. Eine Abwertung des SPiels? Nein. Dieses Kiddieverhalten in den Foren? EIn absolutes No Go. Gibt schlimmeres. Aber trotzdem hat Blizzards Ruf dadurch wohl einen Knacks erhalten.


----------



## Emke (30. Mai 2012)

I used to be a Diablo 3 player like you, but then I decided not to buy it and now I don't regret it


----------



## Mothman (30. Mai 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> I used to be a Diablo 3 player like you, but then I decided not to buy it and now I don't regret it


I used to be a Diablo 3 player like you, but then I took an arrow in the knee..


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. Mai 2012)

Regt euch doch ab. Wenn die Server down sind könnt ihr doch wenigstens noch den Singleplayer spielen.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Regt euch doch ab. Wenn die Server down sind könnt ihr doch wenigstens noch den Singleplayer spielen.


He.. auf solche Witze steh ich nicht


// ich nehm an, das meinst Du ironisch.


----------



## Yuto (30. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Regt euch doch ab. Wenn die Server down sind könnt ihr doch wenigstens noch den Singleplayer spielen.


 
dafür ein <3


----------



## SupaGrowby (31. Mai 2012)

Ui ich freu mich auf Tochlight 2


----------



## Meckermann (31. Mai 2012)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Ui ich freu mich auf Tochlight 2


 
Blizzard macht ja auch kräftig Werbung dafür...


----------



## Emke (31. Mai 2012)

@SupaGrowby

Jep ich freu mich auch schon tierisch drauf  so ziemlich jeder den ich kenne hat gerade nen riesen Hass auf Blizz xD


----------



## Cromox (31. Mai 2012)

Mich nervt nicht nur Fehler 37 sondern auch, dass mein Account heute gehackt wurde und ich mein ganzes Gold und meine Items verloren habe. Ich habe schon viele Online-Spiele gezockt und mir ist es nun das erste Mal passiert. Und das scheine ja auch keine Einzelfälle mehr zu sein.


----------



## babajager (31. Mai 2012)

Cromox schrieb:


> Mich nervt nicht nur Fehler 37 sondern auch, dass mein Account heute gehackt wurde und ich mein ganzes Gold und meine Items verloren habe. Ich habe schon viele Online-Spiele gezockt und mir ist es nun das erste Mal passiert. Und das scheine ja auch keine Einzelfälle mehr zu sein.


 
ist mir auch passiert vor einigen tagen, schreib den support an die reagieren schnell und du kannst bald mit deinen items und gold weiter zocken.

mfg.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2012)

Cromox schrieb:


> Mich nervt nicht nur Fehler 37 sondern auch, dass mein Account heute gehackt wurde und ich mein ganzes Gold und meine Items verloren habe. Ich habe schon viele Online-Spiele gezockt und mir ist es nun das erste Mal passiert. Und das scheine ja auch keine Einzelfälle mehr zu sein.


 Ist mir auch passiert. Passiert wohl jedem, der noch keinen _Authenticator_ hat. Nu hab ich einen. Mal sehen obs nochmal passiert. Die Chancen sind jedenfalls deutlich geringer.


----------



## jjrobinson (31. Mai 2012)

Na ich Find ihr  übertreibt, zum einen habt ihr die AGBs gelesen ne bestimmt Net da steht es drin die müssen nicht garantieren das die Server funzen.

2. punkt ihr könnt doch alle spielen geht auf die Ami Server ihr Jammerlappen, wenn ihr das Net Raft Dan tut es mir leid.

3.punkt wen ein D4 kommt wird es trotzdem von jedem gekauft und das dauernde online sein werdet ihr sehen wird bald in allen und ich mein allen spielen sein und warum. wegen den Download die sich alles ziehen wollen und nichts zahlen und das ist gut so.

4. punkt ihr habt doch alle E Net sonst könntet ihr ja Net schreiben und ihr seit doch alle online also was ist da jetzt der unterschied, immer diese motzter das nervt einfach


----------



## Kratos333 (31. Mai 2012)

Erinnert mich an Diablo2. Da ging wochenlang das Closed B-net auch nicht richtig  Es war doch irgendwie klar das das Spiel probleme bereitet bei diesem unglaublich riesigen Hype.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

jjrobinson schrieb:


> ...
> 4. punkt ihr habt doch alle E Net sonst könntet ihr ja Net schreiben und ihr seit doch alle online also was ist da jetzt der unterschied, immer diese motzter das nervt einfach


 Der Unterschiede sind einfach zu erklären.

1. Punkt 
Hier bei PCG hatte ich beim schreiben noch nie Lags

2. Man zahlt keine 60 Euro für die Benutzung, sondern PCGames.de wird durch Werbung finanziert, und die sieht man wenn überhaupt auch nur dann, wenn die PCG-Seite online ist

3. Bei einer Nutzung einer Webseite, ist es technisch gesehen nicht möglich diese Offline anzubieten, bei einem Singleplayer-Modus eines Spieles dagegen natürlich schon.

Und da die Mehrheit anscheinend ja sowieso im Multiplayer spielt, greift auch das Argument mit den Raubkopien nicht besonders. Zumindest ist es das Hauptargument, welches ich immer wieder lese und auch nachvollziehen kann, weshalb einem der Always-Online-DRM egal ist.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Diablo2. Da ging wochenlang das Closed B-net auch nicht richtig  Es war doch irgendwie klar das das Spiel probleme bereitet bei diesem unglaublich riesigen Hype.


Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied: zwischen Diablo 2 und Diablo 3 liegen ein paar Jahre wo Blizzard durchaus etwas Know-How beim Thema "Online" und "Server" hat sammeln können.

Vllt. sagt dir WoW etwas?


----------



## wurzn (31. Mai 2012)

wie? ich hab mir des ding auch geholt, nachdem der bliz typ am telefon meinte, das noch nie einer mit authendingens gehackt wurde. er meinte auch die geschichten ausm ami forum seien alle wiederlegt. hast du des auf deinem rechner, oder smartphone? ich frag mich wie des technisch möglich sein soll, trotz authentikator gehackt zu werden. ausser es is doch ein exploit im spiel, mitspielerliste, oder AH. 

mich nervt des, das so ein furz von patch wieder alles lahmlegt.... 
langsam können die ihr action patrizier selber spielen.


----------



## TheChicky (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Unterschiede sind einfach zu erklären.
> 
> 1. Punkt
> Hier bei PCG hatte ich beim schreiben noch nie Lags


 
Naaaja, zwischen Absenden eines Posts und der Übernahme durch die Website können schon mal Ewigkeiten vergehn 



> 2. Man zahlt keine 60 Euro für die Benutzung, sondern PCGames.de wird durch Werbung finanziert, und die sieht man wenn überhaupt auch nur dann, wenn die PCG-Seite online ist


Die Blizzard Website kostet auch nix. PCGames würde bei so einem Ansturm schneller down sein, als du "Verd...!" sagen kannst 



> 3. Bei einer Nutzung einer Webseite, ist es technisch gesehen nicht möglich diese Offline anzubieten, bei einem Singleplayer-Modus eines Spieles dagegen natürlich schon.


Selbstverständlich kann man Webseiten auch offline anbieten. Jeder Browser erlaubt dir, eine Website komplett runterzuladen und irgendwo zu speichern. Ein Client/Server Programm nur als Client laufen zu lassen, ist dagegen nicht möglich.


> Und da die Mehrheit anscheinend ja sowieso im Multiplayer spielt, greift auch das Argument mit den Raubkopien nicht besonders. Zumindest ist es das Hauptargument, welches ich immer wieder lese und auch nachvollziehen kann, weshalb einem der Always-Online-DRM egal ist


Wie meinen...??


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Naaaja, zwischen Absenden eines Posts und der Übernahme durch die Website können schon mal Ewigkeiten vergehn


Habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemerkt, vielleicht max. 2 Sekunden, aber ich habe auch extrem viele Scripte und was weiß ich nicht alles geblockt, kann mich wohl auch deshalb nicht mehr ausloggen. 



TheChicky schrieb:


> Die Blizzard Website kostet auch nix. PCGames würde bei so einem Ansturm schneller down sein, als du "Verd...!" sagen kannst


Aber um die Webseite von Blizzard ging es mir nicht, wenn man Diablo 3 startet wird man die gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, nehme ich mal an.
Und die hatte bzw. hat auch soweit ich weiß keine Probleme, zumindest kam ich in letzter Zeit immer drauf, wenn ich die Links die hier in den Kommentaren rein gesetzt wurden, genutzt habe.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann man Webseiten auch offline anbieten. Jeder Browser erlaubt dir, eine Website komplett runterzuladen und irgendwo zu speichern. Ein Client/Server Programm nur als Client laufen zu lassen, ist dagegen nicht möglich.


Ich habe geahnt, dass das jemand schreiben wird. Und wie willst du einen Kommentar schreiben? Oder die aktuellen News verfolgen. Außerdem müsste man vorher trotz alledem Online sein, um sich die komplette Webseite herunter zu laden, und wie lange dauert das bei einer durchschnittlichen Internetverbindung, 3-4 Stunden?
Zudem fehlen einem dann immer noch die Videos von Youtube oder von sonst wo, die hier auf PCG eingebettet wurden etc...

EDIT: Aber es wäre möglich den Server lokal auf seinem Rechner ausführen zu lassen, wie man an den emulierten Servern bei der Beta gesehen hat.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Wie meinen...??


 Ich meinte damit, dass sich die Vorlieben zwischen den Käufern und den Raubkopierern, nicht groß unterscheiden werden.  Von allen Kommentaren, habe ich bis jetzt nur bei einem einzigen gelesen, der D3 ausschließlich im Singleplayer gespielt hat.


----------



## Daishi888 (31. Mai 2012)

Also mal ehrlich; bin ja ein sehr geduldiger Mensch, und dass es zum Release Prlobeme geben wird bzw. gab war so klar wie wenn Robben nen Elfer verschießt, aber dass ich Mittwoch Abends nach Feierabend, wenn das Spiel schon 2 Wochen auf dem Markt ist, nach ca. 20min. "Einlogg-Problemen", direkt vor der Tür vom Skeleton-King einfach mal gekickt werde, obwohl ich ja eigentlich alleine gespielt habe kotz mich einfach nur noch an. Ich kann mit Online-Zwang und Einlogg-Problemen zum Release-Tag ja noch leben, aber mir meinen D3-Feierabend zu versauen ist einfach ein "NO GO"!
Jetzt kann ich zurecht sagen, dass das eine Frechheit ist; Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel für 90€ und kann dann net zocken..........
Für mich hat Blizz JETZT echt misst gebaut und das Image... welches Image?


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Man sollte einfach eine Warteschlange implementieren, Fehler 37 bedeutet ja, dass die Server zwar verfügbar sind, aber sich niemand verbinden kann um eben ein in die Knie gehen der Server zu verhindern.

Würde man jetzt eine automatisierte Warteschlange implementieren, dann sähen die User wann sie ggf. verbunden werden und spielen könnten. Damit könnte man ggf. etwas schärfe aus der Diskussion nehmen ... grenzwertig bleibt es trotzdem, aber ich hab meine Meinung zu Diablo 3 & "always on" hier an anderer Stelle oft genug kundgetan.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

Bin gerade baff weil ich eben die D3-Wertung bei Amazon gesehen hab.
Über 2.200 Meinungen, die Masse mit 1-Stern-Wertungen, insgesamt nur 2 1/2 Sterne Gesamtwertung.

Da lassen aber reichlich Leute ihren Frust ab...


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Da lassen aber reichlich Leute ihren Frust ab...


Im Allgemeinen mag ich die Amazon-Bewertungen und Kommentare, aber gerade was Spiele bzw. DRM im Speziellen betrifft, kannst du die Bewertungen getrost in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Daishi888 (31. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin gerade baff weil ich eben die D3-Wertung bei Amazon gesehen hab.
> Über 2.200 Meinungen, die Masse mit 1-Stern-Wertungen, insgesamt nur 2 1/2 Sterne Gesamtwertung.
> 
> Da lassen aber reichlich Leute ihren Frust ab...



MMn zu Recht! Wer Scheiße baut bekommt auch scheiß Bewertungen, oder?




Rabowke schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach eine Warteschlange implementieren, Fehler 37 bedeutet ja, dass die Server zwar verfügbar sind, aber sich niemand verbinden kann um eben ein in die Knie gehen der Server zu verhindern.
> 
> Würde man jetzt eine automatisierte Warteschlange implementieren, dann sähen die User wann sie ggf. verbunden werden und spielen könnten. Damit könnte man ggf. etwas schärfe aus der Diskussion nehmen ... grenzwertig bleibt es trotzdem, aber ich hab meine Meinung zu Diablo 3 & "always on" hier an anderer Stelle oft genug kundgetan.



Sry, aber selbst eine Warteschlange würde nichts bringen, wenn ich beim solo-spielen gekickt werde und 2-3 Level nochmal machen kann. Was soll das?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen mag ich die Amazon-Bewertungen und Kommentare, aber gerade was Spiele bzw. DRM im Speziellen betrifft, kannst du die Bewertungen getrost in die Tonne kloppen.


Ist wirklich so. Eigentlich dürfte mich dieses Ergebnis nicht erschrecken, mit "Assassins Creed 2" ist man seinerzeit auch sehr unfair umgegangen. Trotzdem, ist schon hart sowas zu sehen.

Naja, der erfahrene bzw. informierte Zocker weiss ja dass Blizzard-Titel von erhabener Güte sind, auch wenn manche das nicht erkennen können oder wollen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Sry, aber selbst eine Warteschlange würde nichts bringen, wenn ich beim solo-spielen gekickt werde und 2-3 Level nochmal machen kann. Was soll das?!


Ich spreche jetzt von der Problemlösung nachdem ein Patch aufgespielt wurde bzw. die Server neugestartet wurden. 
Nehmen wir gestern, ich bezweifel sehr stark das du überhaupt "kurzfristig" gekickt wurdest, denn vorher waren Wartungsarbeiten *und danach* konnte man sich nicht mit dem Server verbinden, besagter Fehler 37 halt.

Um hier etwas Frust rauszunehmen halt mein Vorschlag mit der Warteschlange ...


----------



## T-I3ag (31. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach eine Warteschlange implementieren, Fehler 37 bedeutet ja, dass die Server zwar verfügbar sind, aber sich niemand verbinden kann um eben ein in die Knie gehen der Server zu verhindern.
> 
> Würde man jetzt eine automatisierte Warteschlange implementieren, dann sähen die User wann sie ggf. verbunden werden und spielen könnten. Damit könnte man ggf. etwas schärfe aus der Diskussion nehmen ... grenzwertig bleibt es trotzdem, aber ich hab meine Meinung zu Diablo 3 & "always on" hier an anderer Stelle oft genug kundgetan.


 
Die Warteschlange gibts doch schon. Zumindest auf den Asiatischen Server. Hab mich auf denen mal spaßeshalber eingeloggt und hatte direkt 'ne Wartezeit von 45 Minuten.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Die Warteschlange gibts doch schon. Zumindest auf den Asiatischen Server. Hab mich auf denen mal spaßeshalber eingeloggt und hatte direkt 'ne Wartezeit von 45 Minuten.




Warum gibts diese weder bei EU noch US Servern?


----------



## T-I3ag (31. Mai 2012)

Gute Frage. Nächste Frage.

Mal die Jungs und Mädels von Blizzard fragen...


----------



## Daishi888 (31. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich so. Eigentlich dürfte mich dieses Ergebnis nicht erschrecken, mit "Assassins Creed 2" ist man seinerzeit auch sehr unfair umgegangen. Trotzdem, ist schon hart sowas zu sehen.
> 
> Naja, der erfahrene bzw. informierte Zocker weiss ja dass Blizzard-Titel von erhabener Güte sind, auch wenn manche das nicht erkennen können oder wollen.



Ich möchte ja auch nicht das Spiel ansich schlecht reden. Ich finds einfach nur geil. Kein Thema, aber wenn ich dannwegen diesem scheiß Online-Zwang nicht zocken kann.... daher kommen halt die ganzen Bewertungen uhnd ist im Endeffekt ganz klar unfair. Da muss ich Dir recht geben.






Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich spreche jetzt von der Problemlösung nachdem ein Patch aufgespielt wurde bzw. die Server neugestartet wurden.
> Nehmen wir gestern, ich bezweifel sehr stark das du überhaupt "kurzfristig" gekickt wurdest, denn vorher waren Wartungsarbeiten *und danach* konnte man sich nicht mit dem Server verbinden, besagter Fehler 37 halt.
> 
> Um hier etwas Frust rauszunehmen halt mein Vorschlag mit der Warteschlange ...



Ajo gut, wenn die Server neu gestartet werden... hast Recht, aber *nach* den Wartungsarbeiten und *nach* dem Fehler 37 (habe einfach gefühlte hundert mal mein PW eingegeben bis ich rein kam) wurde ich kurzfristig gekickt und hatte wieder den Fehler 37. True Story! Und das meine ich; sowas darf nicht sein, oder siehst Du das anders?
Bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich dann endlich mal rein kam war eigentlich noch alles "Okay" für meine Verhältnisse. Es ist zwar mühsam und ein wenig nervend, aber solange ich am Ende dann doch noch rein komme und zocken kann.... Schwamm drüber. Wenn ich dann aber gekickt werde und von vorne anfangen darf... also sry da läufts dann auch bei mir über, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich alleine zocken wollte/möchte/will.


----------



## realShauni (31. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Und neue Server bestellt und installiert man nicht innerhalb ein paar Tagen.


Doch... zulieferer anrufen, Express lieferung, die Racks in die Schränke einbauen, Image draufspielen, testprogramm drüber jagen und im Cluster einbinden. Sollte in 24 Stunden über die Bühne gezogen sein, solche pros wie bei Blizzard sollten das eigentlich in der hälfte der Zeit schaffen. Ich glaub die haben da sone NASA wette am laufen "wir müssen mit den klar kommen was wir haben!" 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Würde man jetzt eine automatisierte Warteschlange implementieren, dann  sähen die User wann sie ggf. verbunden werden und spielen könnten.


Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Wünschen, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die idee während der wartephase Werbespots zu schalten wodurch einsparungen bei den Servern gleich doppelt rentabel sind


----------



## TheChicky (31. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemerkt, vielleicht max. 2 Sekunden, aber ich habe auch extrem viele Scripte und was weiß ich nicht alles geblockt, kann mich wohl auch deshalb nicht mehr ausloggen.


 
Ich werde komischerweise so alle 2 Wochen automatisch ausgeloggt und muss mich dann neu anmelden. Aber ich vermute mal das ist ein Sicherheitsfeature der Seite und so gewollt 




> Aber um die Webseite von Blizzard ging es mir nicht, wenn man Diablo 3 startet wird man die gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, nehme ich mal an.
> Und die hatte bzw. hat auch soweit ich weiß keine Probleme, zumindest kam ich in letzter Zeit immer drauf, wenn ich die Links die hier in den Kommentaren rein gesetzt wurden, genutzt habe.


Na es ging ja um die 60 Euro (ich kenne übrigends keinen der soviel bezahlt hat) und wenn man Preise vergleicht, muss man schon Website mit Website und Spiele mit Spiele vergleichen. PS: Die Blizzardseiten haben bei weitem nicht so viel Werbung wie PCGames und wenn, dann nur für die eigenen Produkte, was heißt das jetzt?  


> Ich habe geahnt, dass das jemand schreiben wird. Und wie willst du einen Kommentar schreiben? Oder die aktuellen News verfolgen. Außerdem müsste man vorher trotz alledem Online sein, um sich die komplette Webseite herunter zu laden, und wie lange dauert das bei einer durchschnittlichen Internetverbindung, 3-4 Stunden?
> Zudem fehlen einem dann immer noch die Videos von Youtube oder von sonst wo, die hier auf PCG eingebettet wurden etc...


Mooooment, wir müssen schon bei der Analogie Multiplayer/Singleplayer bleiben! Wenn du von Singleplayer Diablo sprichst, dann musst du auch von einer "Singleplayer" Webseite sprechen. Also eine Seite, die zB der reinen Information dient und nicht der Interaktion mit anderen. Insofern schreibst du da weder Kommentare, noch schaust du externe Youtube Videos an (außer den Videos, die direkt auf dieser Seite sind, natürlich). Derartige Websiten werden zB als Hilfeseiten für diverse Programme/Spiele, etc mit auf der Installations-CD ausgeliefert.



> EDIT: Aber es wäre möglich den Server lokal auf seinem Rechner ausführen zu lassen, wie man an den emulierten Servern bei der Beta gesehen hat.


Also mal abgesehn davon, dass diese emulierten Server nur die Landschaft zur Verfügung gestellt haben und deinen Char, aber Items, Monster und Quests gefehlt haben(servergesteuert!), wäre das möglich! Aber du willst nicht wirklich, dass Blizzard auf der DVD ein emuliertes B.Net mit ausliefert, das man erst installieren, konfigurieren und gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss, oder? Zumindest die Hacker und Raubkopierer würden Haleluja schreien, das wäre ja wie ein Sechser im Lotto! 


> Ich meinte damit, dass sich die Vorlieben zwischen den Käufern und den Raubkopierern, nicht groß unterscheiden werden.  Von allen Kommentaren, habe ich bis jetzt nur bei einem einzigen gelesen, der D3 ausschließlich im Singleplayer gespielt hat.


[/QUOTE]
Na wunderbar! Dann braucht man den Singleplayer ja gar nicht so dringend und damit auch keinen Offline Modus


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ajo gut, wenn die Server neu gestartet werden... hast Recht, aber *nach* den Wartungsarbeiten und *nach* dem Fehler 37 (habe einfach gefühlte hundert mal mein PW eingegeben bis ich rein kam) wurde ich kurzfristig gekickt und hatte wieder den Fehler 37. True Story! Und das meine ich; sowas darf nicht sein, oder siehst Du das anders?


Nein, wie ich bereits im ersten Post meinte ... meine Meinung zu DRM & 'always on' bei Diablo 3 dürfte Allgemein bekannt sein. Ich kann die Beweggründe von Blizzard, so ein System zu verwenden, durchaus verstehen ... nur aus Kundensicht ist das 'fubar'.

Man hätte ganz einfach eine Trennung von Online <> Offline vornehmen sollen, auch das vielgebrachte Argument mit Dupes, Sicherheit und Co. ist für mich hinfällig, wenn man nur MP Charaktere am AH teilnehmen lässt.

Ich hab zwar Diablo 3 auch öfters im Coop zu zweit oder zu dritt gespielt, aber trotzdem mehr als ca. 50% der Zeit alleine gespielt.

D.h. wenn man im Vorfeld wüsste, dass die Charaktere getrennt zu betrachten sind, kann man sich ja als Spieler selbst überlegen, ob man einen Offline oder Online Charakter anfängt.

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum du zwei oder gar drei Level verloren hast ...

Ich wurde auch einmal am Samstag vom Server gekickt, weil sie Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen haben und fand mich nach Stunden wieder an der gleichen Stelle vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja auch nicht das Spiel ansich schlecht reden. Ich finds einfach nur geil. Kein Thema, aber wenn ich dannwegen diesem scheiß Online-Zwang nicht zocken kann.... daher kommen halt die ganzen Bewertungen uhnd ist im Endeffekt ganz klar unfair. Da muss ich Dir recht geben.


Im Grunde ist es doch so, dass, wenn man bei DRM, anderen Kopierschutzmechanismen oder eben Online-Anbindung glatt die Krätze kriegt, sich das Spiel dann eben nicht anschaffen darf. Wer es trotzdem tut... Tja, dem ist nunmal nicht zu helfen.
Um einen offtopic-Vergleich zu machen: Ich finde es z.B. sehr kundenunfreundlich, wenn Extended-Fassungen von Kinofilmen (fast) ausschließlich auf BluRay erscheinen. In meinen Augen werden Freunde der guten, alten DVD damit übelst benachteiligt und so der der Kauf von BR künstlich hochgepusht.
Das ärgert mich, aber deswegen würde ich einen Film nicht automatisch mit der niedrigsten Note strafen, weil völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## wurzn (31. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für Fehler 37: Password in die Zwischenablage kopieren und mit Strg+V einfügen. So bin ich nach ca. zwei Minuten auf den Server gekommen!
> 
> 
> 
> Übrigens ist mein Account nicht gehackt worden, aber ich glaub auch niemals Links wie "shaved pussy.jpg.exe" an.


  naja, mein sys is frisch und sauber. vorgestern wurd mein gold geklaut. is mir noch nie passiert, in keinem spiel. warts einfach mal ab, dich erwischts schon auch noch, denn shaved dick jpg, exe is auch ned sicher


----------



## TheChicky (31. Mai 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Doch... zulieferer anrufen, Express lieferung, die Racks in die Schränke einbauen, Image draufspielen, testprogramm drüber jagen und im Cluster einbinden. Sollte in 24 Stunden über die Bühne gezogen sein, solche pros wie bei Blizzard sollten das eigentlich in der hälfte der Zeit schaffen. Ich glaub die haben da sone NASA wette am laufen "wir müssen mit den klar kommen was wir haben!"


 
Ich bin beeindruckt! Und wie oft hast du das in dieser Größenordnung von tausenden, vermutlich speziell angefertigten Serverblades, hunderte kilometer lange Strom-, Glasfaser und Netzwerkkabeln, Serverschränken, Switches, Backupservern, Klimaanlagen, USVs, etc schon gemacht, um das auch nur *annähernd* beurteilen zu können? 

Das ist kein läppischer Serverraum für nen 100 Mann Betrieb, sondern hochverfügbare und -spezialisierte Servercluster für Betrieb von Spezialsoftware für Millionen süchtiger Leute, die keine Minute Ausfall verzeihen. Alter Klugscheißer!


----------



## realShauni (31. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich bin beeindruckt! Und wie oft hast du das in dieser Größenordnung von tausenden, vermutlich speziell angefertigten Serverblades, hunderte kilometer lange Strom-, Glasfaser und Netzwerkkabeln, Serverschränken, Switches, Backupservern, Klimaanlagen, USVs, etc schon gemacht, um das auch nur *annähernd* beurteilen zu können?
> 
> Das ist kein läppischer Serverraum für nen 100 Mann Betrieb, sondern hochverfügbare und -spezialisierte Servercluster für Betrieb von Spezialsoftware für Millionen süchtiger Leute, die keine Minute Ausfall verzeihen. Alter Klugscheißer!


Ok, in der Dimension hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet aber muss ich auch nicht, es ist das gleich bloß in Groß und die Laufwege werden länger^^

Aber wie du schon sagt, es ist kein System für einen 100 Mann Betrieb und das weiß Blizzard auch also müssen sie auch genug Personal haben um die Server zu warten und wenn sie dazu die Leute aus Indien einfliegen müssen 

Mit Geld kann man jedes Problem lösen, mit noch mehr Geld kann man es schnell lösen aber da scheint die Bereitsschaft zu fehlen, da nimmt man wohl lieber den Flamewar in Kauf, der kostet ja nichts. Das Image wird ein bisschen angekratzt aber das kann sich Blizzard anscheinend eher leisten als eine ausreichende Serverstruktur.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich werde komischerweise so alle 2 Wochen automatisch ausgeloggt und muss mich dann neu anmelden. Aber ich vermute mal das ist ein Sicherheitsfeature der Seite und so gewollt


Das tritt bei mir auch auf, das Einloggen funktioniert zum Glück bei mir aber. 




TheChicky schrieb:


> Na es ging ja um die 60 Euro (ich kenne übrigends keinen der soviel bezahlt hat) und wenn man Preise vergleicht, muss man schon Website mit Website und Spiele mit Spiele vergleichen. PS: Die Blizzardseiten haben bei weitem nicht so viel Werbung wie PCGames und wenn, dann nur für die eigenen Produkte, was heißt das jetzt?


Das die sich mit WoW bzw. durch die Abo-Gebühren dumm und dämlich verdienen und es deshalb nicht nötig haben? 


TheChicky schrieb:


> Mooooment, wir müssen schon bei der Analogie Multiplayer/Singleplayer bleiben! Wenn du von Singleplayer Diablo sprichst, dann musst du auch von einer "Singleplayer" Webseite sprechen. Also eine Seite, die zB der reinen Information dient und nicht der Interaktion mit anderen. Insofern schreibst du da weder Kommentare, noch schaust du externe Youtube Videos an (außer den Videos, die direkt auf dieser Seite sind, natürlich). Derartige Websiten werden zB als Hilfeseiten für diverse Programme/Spiele, etc mit auf der Installations-CD ausgeliefert.


Nur war das meine Antwort auf 'ihr habt doch alle internet, sonst könntet ihr nicht schreiben'. Aber gut, wenn man nur auf Informationen zu bereits erschienen Spielen aus ist, dann lädt man sich das einmal runter und könnte es offline nutzen, da hast du natürlich recht.
Wäre mir persönlich aber viel zu wenig, im Gegensatz zum SP bei Diablo 3, deshalb ist der Vergleich zumindest für mich nicht zufriedenstellend.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehn davon, dass diese emulierten Server nur die Landschaft zur Verfügung gestellt haben und deinen Char, aber Items, Monster und Quests gefehlt haben(servergesteuert!), wäre das möglich! Aber du willst nicht wirklich, dass Blizzard auf der DVD ein emuliertes B.Net mit ausliefert, das man erst installieren, konfigurieren und gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss, oder? Zumindest die Hacker und Raubkopierer würden Haleluja schreien, das wäre ja wie ein Sechser im Lotto!


Das stimmt nicht, ca. 10-15% der Beta-Features waren bereits enthalten. 
Gerücht bestätigt: Diablo 3 ohne Beta-Key spielbar - News | GamersGlobal

Die Hacker wären vermutlich enttäuscht, da sie nichts zu tun hätten. EDIT: Satz gelöscht. Ich schätze das war ein Fake, da es am 30.05. nur ein "Update" gab.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Na wunderbar! Dann braucht man den Singleplayer ja gar nicht so dringend und damit auch keinen Offline Modus


 Ausschließlich bedeutet nicht nur SP, sondern auch MP, siehe Kommentar von Rabowke. 


> Ich hab zwar Diablo 3 auch öfters im Coop zu zweit oder zu dritt  gespielt, aber trotzdem mehr als ca. 50% der Zeit alleine gespielt.


----------



## BitByter (31. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> An sich hast du Recht.
> 
> Allerdings bin selbst ich der Meinung, dass sich Blizzard langsam mal ran halten und was geschehen lassen sollte. Der Release ist nun schon zwei Wochen her und es gibt immernoch Probleme. Ich habe mich all dem eher neutral gegenüber verhalten, aber mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr tragbar. Eine Abwertung des SPiels? Nein. Dieses Kiddieverhalten in den Foren? EIn absolutes No Go. Gibt schlimmeres. Aber trotzdem hat Blizzards Ruf dadurch wohl einen Knacks erhalten.


 nö, er hat nicht recht. das mit dem auto passt so nicht, eher so: auto gekauft, bezahlt, geliefert bekommen, aber es gibt aktuell keine schlüssel dafür... herzlichen dank.

ich hatte bisher auch geduld, aber es sind jetzt 2 wochen rum und es gibt immer noch theater. wenn es ein multiplayerspiel wäre (jaja, ein reines), dann wäre mein verständnis auch größer, aber WENN blizzard schon einen onlinezwang einbaut (für den singleplayer), dann MUSS der auch funktionieren. alles andere ist schlich nicht akzeptabel. ich werde mir bei blizzard zukünftig sehr gut überlegen, ob ich mir das spiel kaufe oder nicht. und um ehrlich zu sein ist blizzard der letzte laden, von dem ich bisher dachte, dass das mal nötig sein wird.


----------



## Daishi888 (31. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, wie ich bereits im ersten Post meinte ... meine Meinung zu DRM & 'always on' bei Diablo 3 dürfte Allgemein bekannt sein. Ich kann die Beweggründe von Blizzard, so ein System zu verwenden, durchaus verstehen ... nur aus Kundensicht ist das 'fubar'.
> 
> Man hätte ganz einfach eine Trennung von Online <> Offline vornehmen sollen, auch das vielgebrachte Argument mit Dupes, Sicherheit und Co. ist für mich hinfällig, wenn man nur MP Charaktere am AH teilnehmen lässt.
> 
> ...


 
Ah jetzt passts wieder  /sign

Das mit dem Level gestalltet sich ja immer so, dass wenn man an einem bestimmten Punkt einsteigt, wie in meinem Fall kurz vor dem Skeleton-King, man ja auch erst mal bis dort hin laufen muss und das geht dann auch mal 2-3 Level lang. Nach dem King kommt ja dann wieder ein Speicherpunkt und man startet dann "hinter" dem King. Sonst könnte man ja EP framen "bis zum geht nicht mehr". Das ist zwar auch möglich, aber nur in Akt 2... mehr verrate ich aber nicht.


----------



## wurzn (31. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum gibts diese weder bei EU noch US Servern?


 
weil es in korea nach aktuellem Stand krieg gäbe. die würden austicken mit ihren pc bangs. stell dir des mal vor, die gehn in den laden, mieten 10 std, und wissen nicht wanns los geht. überhaupt scheinen die sich bei den asiaten irgendwie mehr mühe zu geben. evt ist es ein größerer markt, oder es hat dort eben einen höheren stellenwert.


----------



## Dabs (1. Juni 2012)

Hmmm..
Es geht mal wieder nicht.. Ist dort nicht langsam eine Abwertung fällig?
Knapp 2 Wochen und nach 18:00 anmelden nicht möglich...


----------

